# Pre Buffet Party



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Haven't seen anything. I'm still working on trying to get off early but was hoping to see something. I didn't try to buy a parking space in the lottery so was wondering if folks are meeting up anywhere?

I'm sure seville will be packed but haven't seen anything. 

Lets hear where the deals are or what everyone is gonna be doing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/who-all-goin-buffet-feb-5th-142218/


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn, Thanks Lastcast. Can't believe I missed all that, pretty sure I check this site 5 times a day.!!!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Oct 9, 2007)

The Parrotheads of Pensacola and Seville are co-sponsoring a pre-party from 3:00-7:00 with $2 Landsharks and $3 Margarittas. A trop rock band Jerry Diaz and Hanna's Reef will be playing, they are not bad!!! There will be a shuttle to and from the Civic Center provided. Go to our website ParrotheadsofPensacola.com for more details. Sounds like a commercial, sorry!! Bulldog (Mike Porter)


----------



## Bulldog (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn I should have read all the posts before I put mine on, Im an idiot


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

Huh? What? First I've heard of Buffet being at civic center??


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Feb. 5th


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Haven't seen anything. I'm still working on trying to get off early but was hoping to see something. I didn't try to buy a parking space in the lottery so was wondering if folks are meeting up anywhere?
> 
> I'm sure seville will be packed but haven't seen anything.
> 
> Lets hear where the deals are or what everyone is gonna be doing.


Is there a lottery for the parking pass ?? Just wondering, My Mother n law said she already bought a pass for 25.00. Thanks !


----------

